# Fall Scenery



## binkies (Oct 12, 2006)

My sister and I went on a photo taking expedition. Here is what I came back with.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2006)

Those pictures are just lovely andtheylook so inviting,i just love Autumn,i love it when the leaves turn agolden brown and they are scattered everywhere,i love Autumn!!!

Those pictures reminds me of a place here in Adelaide it's calledMorialta falls,they have paths so you can go hiking through theforest,and further in there are waterfalls,there are also differentlevels so you can climb higher,and the waterfalls up top are justspectacular,it's just so relaxing and peaceful



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Oct 12, 2006)

more:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2006)

They are really lovely,makes me kinda wish i was there now



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Oct 12, 2006)

just a few more:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2006)

ohh wow,i love those waterfalls!!!

Theres just something about watching a waterfall,i love nature in that way

Your sister and you must have had a lovely day out,those pictures are proof of that



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you cheryl!


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures!

I love fall. Its my favorite time of year. Too bad its snowing here!!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Gorgeous pictures!
> 
> I love fall. Its my favorite time of year. Too bad its snowing here!!


Snowing already?!!! sometimes i wish it would snow here,butthen if it did snow i can hear myself saying "gee i wish it didn't snowhere lol,so i suppose i just cannot win



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah, we have about an inch on the ground! Iguess its the earliest its ever snowed in our area. Its pretty, but itcan go away and come back in December!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> yeah, we have about an inch on the ground! I guess its theearliest its ever snowed in our area. Its pretty, but it can go awayand come back in December!


wow an inch of snow! strange weather,i know,snow is just the prettiest thing

especially when it is covering everything,it looks as pretty as a picture



cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> yeah, we have about an inch on the ground!


Pebbles back yard. No Snow Here..... 












Nice waterfall pictures Binkies.

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

I especially love this one:






Did you get a new camera? the pic is so clear!


----------



## binkies (Oct 13, 2006)

No, not a new camera. My sister is a professional and she gave me tips.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

Binkies..i think you and your sis should go outpicture taking again,i just love looking at Autumn pictures,everythingjust seems to look so pretty 



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Oct 13, 2006)

Well now she is going this weekend with my dad. I have to work. Here is my sister's photo album.

http://www.pbase.com/elp6n


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

Your sis has taken some very nice pictures,there is a picture that says my future..is that your sister? she is so pretty



So is your dad into photography as well,or is he just going along for some fun?



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, that is her. My dad is a big photo geek.That is how we got our love for it. At one poing he tookprofessional wedding pics. Got out of it though.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

Ohh so it started of with your dad,he got youtwo into a good thing,i have always loved photography,i took upphotography in year 8 of high school,but i never kept up with it,iregret it now,but i absolutely love looking at everyone elses picturesthough

Those waterfalls are really just ever so amazing,i just love mother nature to bits



cheryl


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Oct 14, 2006)

THEY ARE AWESOME PICTURES!! That is SO cool! Wehave NO color around here! Everything colored is fake, lol... THe grassis either green or dead. Same as the trees! And we have no water!!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful photos, everyone. Fall is my favorite season!


-Amy


----------



## binkies (Nov 2, 2006)

Look at what my dad took!!! I am amazed.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! They are awesome!!:shock:

magnificent pictures!



cheryl


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Nov 2, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2006)

O wow! Those are amazing!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow i love the pictures! Especially of thewaterfalls! I took a picture of the sun coming through theclouds once, but it was by accident lol. It looks stunningthough!

I love your sisters site! She has visited the UK then? Youhave pictures there of Warick Castle! Wow! Ivebeen therelots of times before. Its great! Near measwell!


----------

